# Planted Aquarium beginner



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a 29 gal. with a gold gourami and dwarf gourami, one Emerald Green Cory cat, and two snails. Plan to add more gouramis. I would like to start adding real plants to the aquarium but no sure where to start. I have maybe 2 inches of gravel in and PH is at 7 and the water temp. is at 80. I would like to have a plant to put up front with wide or thick leaves. What plant would you suggest and should i get more gravel?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Dfrost1189 said:


> I would like to have a plant to put up front with wide or thick leaves. What plant would you suggest and should i get more gravel?


You'll need some root fertilizer tabs and liquid plant food if you'd like to keep plants in your existing setup. I would also suggest some CO2 fizz tabs (I know Jungle makes a good set). That's what I used to grow plants from bulbs in standard aquarium gravel like yours, with a standard hood light.

I would suggest a small piece of driftwood with some anubias tied to it in front. It'll look cool, and the anubias won't get very big very fast.


----------



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

How do you tie the plants to the driftwood?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've used a rubber band, but anything really. Thread, fishing line, etc. They will root into the wood after awhile, then you don't have to worry anymore.


----------



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thats a great idea Thanks


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Dfrost1189 said:


> How do you tie the plants to the driftwood?


if the driftwood is a square root you might need a square nott. *old dude


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

gee I wonder if anyone would take that seriously*old dude

if you don't have an undergravel filter you might consider taking the substrate out, putting in some sand and then replacing the gravel.

Plants will root much better with sand in my experience.

for plants I use anacharis, vals, small potted swords/crypts and a single amazon sword. 

I do feel that you need to add quite a few and usually more than just one or two.

but that's just my .02


----------



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

Whats some good liquid fertilizers?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just not more than one Amazon, if you even go that route. An Amazon Sword will outgrow most smaller tanks. Here is a pic of mine. Took a while to get there, but it will eventually. This one will be coming out one day soon.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Dfrost1189 said:


> Whats some good liquid fertilizers?


I do use some peat moss in the substrate.

and ocassionally dose very low levels of iron (ferris gluconate from drug stores).

but other then that I couldn't help. I use no ferts or any kind other then those.

my .02


----------



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

dang.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I used API LeafZone previously with good success


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I used eco-complete mostly in this tank. Like peat, it has some nutrients but it won't take the place of fertilizers. I have also never used any root tabs in this tank.


----------



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

So if i go and get a piece of driftwood, a plant, and some Leaf zone. Tie the plant to the driftwood and then set in the water at the same time it shoulb be fine?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

In a word, yes.


----------



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

I just found my new project.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> if the driftwood is a square root you might need a square nott. *old dude


 Beaslbob that was sweet.Jajaja


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> I used eco-complete mostly in this tank. Like peat, it has some nutrients but it won't take the place of fertilizers. I have also never used any root tabs in this tank.


Ok,I bought some First Layer Pure Laterite from API. It's ok to pour that in a Tank with live stock already? Or I have to got out the fish and then pour it .


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Never used laterite. From what I hear, it needs a lot of rinsing. The great thing between it and Eco is Eco doesnt need rinsing.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ben, that is oooone big sword! I've got 2 Amazon's that I've had in my 10g and moved to my 20g and they haven't grown... but, I also have a baby Amazon that I took of a parent plant and also a Melon sword started from a baby, that have grown very fast! Weird. I did notice that the 2 that grew fast were in the eco-complete/gravel mix, while the 2 that haven't grown much are in plain gravel....


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

sion342 said:


> Beaslbob that was sweet.Jajaja


so I guess the next question is what do you do with a natural log?*old dude


----------



## arenkel (Nov 28, 2011)

Just because I didn't see anybody else point this out-- most aquarists recommend boiling driftwood for a few hours. Otherwise your water will look like tea from all the tannins in the wood.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Some like the tannins and some say it is healthy for your fish. You should still boil if you can to sterilize, but it won't kick out all the tannins - usually.


----------



## arenkel (Nov 28, 2011)

I stand corrected. (Sorry for mis-info)


----------



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

I think im just going to get some eco-complete and let that sit for a while then add a sword. Something easy just to see how I do on plants.


----------

